# Tortoise shed?



## jareeed2 (Jun 5, 2012)

So i had an idea of heating my shed and turning it into my tortoise house. We have two shed in my back yard, the newer smaller one is 12ft long by 6ft wide.. 
Anyone have any expirence with this topic..
What kind of heater is best to keep warm during cold winters? How much does it cost to buy? And run and heat a shed that size year round? 
Thanks jared


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2012)

Some people use a pig blanket, some infrared heaters, others just lights or CHE. Depends on where you live and the type of cold weather you have. If the shed is not insulated and you have really cold winters, it will cost a lot more to heat, then if it is well insulated. Also, if you put the heat device, which you should, on a thermostat, you won't have to worry about over or under heating. I live in Chicago. When my tort gets to big to house inside during winter, I will be building a double insulated wall tort. house. The tort house will be attached to a green house. I am not expecting to be killed with electric heat bills as I will be using sun during the day to help with heating. Good luck, don't forget pics.


----------



## jareeed2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I live in Massachusetts, the winters will be cold. It is a wooden shed with plywood walls, a normal wood shed. I can insulate it with insulation pads and nail another layer of plywood to cover it. If i insulated it that way, what type of heaters would i need get the shed to a consister 80degrees


----------



## tortadise (Jun 5, 2012)

If its insulated decently and real tight. You should be able to get away with a couple fast food 250 watt red flood bulb. Just make sure to use the ceramic dome fixtures and not the plastic. And if that doesn't hear it up enough. Home depot sells infrared heaters you can mount on the walls or ceiling. Theyre 1500 watts and work real well. Those 3 elements should be enough if sealed and insulated well.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 5, 2012)

Post #10 in this thread, then scroll down to #26 and she tells the composition of the shed:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Bob-and-Tony-with-Santa#axzz1wxQckApd


----------



## jareeed2 (Jun 5, 2012)

How much do those products go for? And how much electricity would it cost to run do you think? A rough estimate.. I have to go to my mother with a good plan or she will shut me down lol



emysemys said:


> Post #10 in this thread, then scroll down to #26 and she tells the composition of the shed:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Bob-and-Tony-with-Santa#axzz1wxQckApd



Very help ful, thank you


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2012)

Do a search on the different types and pick the one you think will do the best for you. I would think the infrared heater would be the cheapest to run. There are a lot of them available and they are purposely made to be economical to run. The cost of them run $100.00 + and up. Just be sure to look into a thermostat or a reostat. to regulate the heat/temps.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 5, 2012)

Your looking around 2-3 rolls of r-13 insulation at $10 a roll. 6 sheets of Sheetrock $6 a sheet. About $15 for tape and mud for the joints. $40 for 2 12" domes and bulbs, $35-55 for the infrared heater, miscellaneous screws and odds and ends about $40. I'd say around constant usage adding about 600-1500 extra watts a months at let's say .13 cents a watt that's $195 tops. But shouldn't use near that amount. Don't k ow your rates. Probably 50-150 extra on electric bill. Just a guess. Hope it helps.


----------



## jareeed2 (Jun 5, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Your looking around 2-3 rolls of r-13 insulation at $10 a roll. 6 sheets of Sheetrock $6 a sheet. About $15 for tape and mud for the joints. $40 for 2 12" domes and bulbs, $35-55 for the infrared heater, miscellaneous screws and odds and ends about $40. I'd say around constant usage adding about 600-1500 extra watts a months at let's say .13 cents a watt that's $195 tops. But shouldn't use near that amount. Don't k ow your rates. Probably 50-150 extra on electric bill. Just a guess. Hope it helps.



This is awesome, thank you for the great answer!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 5, 2012)

No problem. I'm in construction management so pretty use to these costs of items.


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Your looking around 2-3 rolls of r-13 insulation at $10 a roll. 6 sheets of Sheetrock $6 a sheet. About $15 for tape and mud for the joints. $40 for 2 12" domes and bulbs, $35-55 for the infrared heater, miscellaneous screws and odds and ends about $40. I'd say around constant usage adding about 600-1500 extra watts a months at let's say .13 cents a watt that's $195 tops. But shouldn't use near that amount. Don't k ow your rates. Probably 50-150 extra on electric bill. Just a guess. Hope it helps.



The infrared heater for 35-55 what kind is that? The ones I was talking about are space heaters, like for a home and much more money.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 5, 2012)

I found some here that are like wall or ceiling mount at home depot and tractor supply. They were like 38 bucks. Been 8 years of winter I've used them, they rock. I mount them on the wall about 2' up and angle them down and the leopards nd sulcatas bask under them. They get really hot. But I am aware of the $100 and up ones. Sometimes it's takes some hunting to find good deals. I will find out the model and make if it's on the heater and try to find them online for yah.


----------



## jareeed2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ya if you could find the model of it and post it here i would love that!
Thanks


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 5, 2012)

*We have used 250w heat bulbs for years in our 10x10 houses. They have worked great for us. I like the idea of a heater also.*


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2012)

jareeed2 said:


> Ya if you could find the model of it and post it here i would love that!
> Thanks



Ditto


----------



## tortadise (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok here's a photo. However it was starting to get dark but I will find the model and or a newer one that is just like this one. They work great and were only like $38.

View attachment 22055


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2012)

Darn it, your pic didn't work. Try it again when you get a chance, please


----------



## tortadise (Jun 6, 2012)

View attachment 22063


Hope this works. Not sure why sometimes they don't upload correctly. 

Damn. I guess the app isn't working with this photo. I will get another one and use my PC.


----------



## jareeed2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol no worriess , thanks for your helpp though


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2012)

For me, nothing works better or more efficiently than those radiant oil heaters. I put them on my own thermostat and they work great. They don't have to be on all the time, but still provide plenty of heat even after the thermostat kicks it off. See it here:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-The-Mother-of-All-Tortoise-Boxes#axzz1wzANalki


----------

